# Uofo Quarterback...possible Dismissal



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wonder how Chip Kelly (Head Coach) will be able to spin this one into a "We've worked hard with him...he deserves a 2nd..3rd....4th shot"

_The Oregonian_ spoke to one of the victims of the alleged theft, who confirmed that the two players he believes stole property from the frat house were *Jeremiah Masoli* and *Garrett Embry*.
That would be starting quarterback and possible 2010 Heisman contender *Jeremiah Masoli*.
According to fraternity member *Max Wolfard*, Masoli and Embry, a sophomore wide receiver, were at the frat house over the weekend, a place they had been before according to Wolfard. The pair were acting suspicious and appeared to be hiding something, and Wolfard demanded to know what they were doing.
At that point, the two players allegedly ran out of the back door of the house with Wolfard giving chase. Wolfard ultimately caught up with Embry -- _where the hell's that famous Oregon spread speed? Caught by a frat boy?_ -- who gave Wolfard's projection screen back to him.
When Wolfard went back to the house, he discovered that his MacBook Pro and a guitar were missing. Another fraternity member stated that his MacBook Pro was missing as well. It was at that point that Wolfard called the police.
Head coach *Chip Kelly* will have no comment on the situation "unless there's further substantiation."
As noted by our pal _SportsByBrooks_, this wouldn't be Masoli's first run-in with the law. Back in 2005, the quarterback pleaded guilty to a series of robberies in and around San Mateo, California.
Given Masoli's past, it will be very interesting to see how Kelly and the university deals with this situation, especially as it involves arguably the most talented player on the roster.
Kelly booted *LeGarrette Blount* from the program for punching a player following the first game of the 2009 season, although he ultimately reinstated the running back. If Masoli is ultimately arrested, charged and found guilty, Kelly will have no choice but to dismiss Masoli.....Permanently

(oh...we all know "permantenly" in Eugene means only until foolball season starts. Then "Uncle Phil Knight" will make the problem go away)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah!... So?...So?...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm sure the Yucks will suspend him and then reinstate him if they think they need him. Same old story.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah!... So?...So?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like when Dixon went down....no Masoli no Ducks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where is the "Y" family...????


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

mmm......I wonder. His profile says he was last on yesterday at 8:10pm. He must have seen this post.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> mmm......I wonder. His profile says he was last on yesterday at 8:10pm. He must have seen this post.


Hehehehehe.....


----------

